# Surprise caboose



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Wasn’t expecting to see this when I rolled through Sterling this morning, apparently it was set out here over the weekend, it’s in MoW service


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

I was just at the dolton yard this morning working on the railcar movers


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Jscullans said:


> I was just at the dolton yard this morning working on the railcar movers


I’ve never been to Dolton, that’s former MoPac, and like a whole different planet compared to the rest of UP, were the car movers UP or industry owned? There was a UP car mover sitting on a trailer in Nelson a couple years ago, sat on that trailer for a couple months then was just gone one day, before that I’d never seen a UP owned car mover before, had never realized they owned any


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

They own a bunch of them. 2 at proviso, 2 at dolton, 2 at butler from what I’ve been told and 2 by St. Louis. I haven’t been to butler or St. Louis yet though


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

Just found this attached to a crane at butler yard by Milwaukee


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Jscullans said:


> View attachment 590695
> Just found this attached to a crane at butler yard by Milwaukee


HA! I’ve seen that caboose before, it used to be at Clinton Iowa, they used it as a shoving platform, I know the guy who operates that crane, he took that caboose with him from Clinton 3-4 years ago, he has another one ex CNW 11170


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

I had it backwards with the caboose numbers, this one has always been with the crane, 11170 was the caboose that used to be at Clinton, here’s the pic I took of 11160 at East Clinton yard, I got to ride this caboose across my territory a few years ago


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

I’ve posted this in another thread but this is out the back of 11160 along the Rock River at Sterling


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

That’s pretty neat! I have worked at Cimco in sterling before. That’s probably tied onto your territory somehow! I helped put a radiator in their rail king


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Yes Cimco switch is mp113.28 on my territory , when I first started they were in Dixon on the old river track, when they moved to Sterling that was the end of the Dixon river track


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

It is cool, from a outside perspective to hear two rail workers chew the fat over things I am not privy to normally.
It gives me perspective on the inside knowledge of the industry. And we do like gossip, even if it is just about cabooses
I worked with a co-worker in the electrical shop who had a side business of fixing radios in locomotives and I got some chatter about stuff through them. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

'Weathering' looks great, though a little over done .😀😀


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

SF Gal said:


> It is cool, from a outside perspective to hear two rail workers chew the fat over things I am not privy to normally.
> It gives me perspective on the inside knowledge of the industry. And we do like gossip, even if it is just about cabooses
> I worked with a co-worker in the electrical shop who had a side business of fixing radios in locomotives and I got some chatter about stuff through them. Thanks for sharing!


 I’m just a hillbilly railcar mover mechanic. They’ll send me about anywhere if it means making money. Spent all week last week in muscatine Iowa at a steel mill and this week I been to dolton, gurnee twice, and Milwaukee. Good thing I drive a company truck otherwise I couldn’t afford all the traveling. I put 28k miles on the truck this year already


----------

